# Pregnancy No 2



## mmackay20040 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm back here again, with No2 on the way! A surprise to us all, given Seumas turned 1 at the beginning of May! Anyway, due December, so realistically November given what happened last time.  

Just wanted to ask a few questions.  This sounds silly I'm sure, given that it's only been a year since my last pregnancy, but it's amazing how you forget things!! 

Can anyone tell me if it's normal to have a pretty drastic change in insulin needs around the 12 week mark?  HbA1c is 6.7 at the moment and bm's have been fine, but have noticed the last couple of days that bm's are on the up, especially mid-afternoon.  

Hope you are all keeping well and give your bumps a wee belly rub for me! 

M xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,

Congratulations on your 2nd pregnancy Yes it is normal for insulin needs to drastically change around the 12 week mark it's all up hill from now on with the insulin x


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi

Yes I think this is definitely normal. From early on my bolus insulin needs shot up at breakfast (hugely) and went up a little for other meals. Then as the weeks have gone on this pattern has continued. It seems to even out enough for you to think 'oh I've cracked it' and then go up again.

I have also found that late morning I have been having big hypos. This has happened EVERY SINGLE DAY of my pregnancy, at least since I have been monitoring it, no matter what my post breakfast reading is and the doctor said that it is just down to the baby and all I can do is eat snacks. I am having to eat quite big snacks with no insulin and even then before lunch and I am often low and am never high.

But having said the above I am not sure anyone else has struggl;ed with these morning hypos, even though the dic said it's common.

It seems that everyone is different from what I have read from all the ladies on here and all I can recommend is to keep testing, keep a diary and keep looking for patterns (like you are already doing) and with guidance from the doctors and nurses make changes to your insulin levels.

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2012)

Many congratulations!  Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations! 

I'm a bit behind, but with a 2nd pregnancy too. Can't really remember much of last time, but I've already needed to up my morning ratio a bit to get my post-breakfast in target, and like Ruthie, am have a huge morning snack to keep me ok for the rest of the morning. 

In fact (re-reading Ruthie's post) pretty much what she said exactly.


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks!  Yes, I've already upped my morning rates hugely, breakfast is practically a no-no, which is fine as I don't eat breakfast, but of course, now I'm starving at breakfast!! 
Seem to peak if I eat anything at breakfast then come crashing down before lunch, similar to what you're both saying I think?  

M xx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry, I can't offer much help as this is my first so all a new experience(and not enjoying the nausea!), but I'd like to offer my congrats on your news and that I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 5, 2012)

mmackay20040 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I've already upped my morning rates hugely, breakfast is practically a no-no, which is fine as I don't eat breakfast, but of course, now I'm starving at breakfast!!
> Seem to peak if I eat anything at breakfast then come crashing down before lunch, similar to what you're both saying I think?
> 
> M xx



If you feel hungry in the morning, then do eat - it might well help with nausea. 

I manage mornings by injecting at least 20mins before I eat, and being extra precise about weighing cereal. Have got my post breakfasts ok for now, but expect everything to change again before long.


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2012)

mmackay congratulations on your pregnancy, good luck x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 6, 2012)

Great news.

I was all over the place form the very start. After 20ish weeks it was non-stop lows till the end xx


----------

